# Best stabilizer for recurve?



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

hi all. I'm new to the forum
I'm currently using WW Nano Max + Wiawis One wood core, with an Easton Contour stabilizer and Z Flex sidebars.
I like the how the Contour matches my riser, asthetically. But somehow it feels hollow, I might put it on my compound bow and get a new one for recurve. So I'm in the market for a new stabilizer.
any advice on what model to get? 
and just curious anyone has experience with Arctec ProXXL?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I once spoke to Sjef Vandenburg about Arctec rods. He says they are very stiff and are excellent for vibration dampening. They are a little thick for my liking however. I would say Doinker is a good alternative but if you dont want to drop $400-$500 on those, take a look at the Win&Win brand stabilizers.


----------



## Kyudo Novice (Sep 9, 2014)

What's your draw weight?
What length front and sides?
How many ounces are you placing at each end (front & sides?
Do you switch front rods on windy days or just use one rod for everything? 
Are you using an up damper?...how many ounces? Down dampener?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Fiberbow stabs or HMC Win Win stabs would be my recommendations.


Chris


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Many like their HMC. I went for a Shrewd 600 pro rather than a Doinker Avancee


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

current limbs are long 32#, actual draw weight should be a bit lower at #30-31. But I might be moving up very soon.
4oz on Contour front, 2oz on ZFlex left, none on ZFlex right. 
I'm doing only in door training. no I dont use any dampers. Nano Max and Wiawis one are both very quiet.


----------



## sdcoyote (Oct 19, 2016)

Another vote for HMC!


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

thanks for all your input. I might end up getting a Nano ACS or HMC22. But just curious if there are other models worh looking into..
Doinker has had good reviews generally, but the carbon weave finish always reminds me of cheesy Chinese carbon seatposts or flat bars for bikes..


----------



## fitadude (Jul 15, 2004)

I use both HMC22 and Bee Stinger premiums. I like both. I do like the slimness of the Bee stingers. Just remember you may have weights that fit the Win Wins. Bee stingers will add more cost due to the weights.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

phallenthoul said:


> But just curious if there are other models worh looking into..


Don't forget Fivics.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cr5ljpuVMAAwquV.jpg

Most Korean shooting no W&W bows bows go with Fivics stabilizers.
And MK Korea has stabilizers in their pipeline. Some Prototypes have been around in torunaments this year.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Khatuna Lorig is using the w&w Nano ACS rods and added stacks of Doinker weights to them. Curious if they experience much flex. Super tempted to buy a set but the lower cost makes me question their rigidity vs. My B-stingers. Not to mention Win&Win has been teasing that they have a new model from their 2017 product line. B-stinger is losing my business due to their quality control dropping considerably over the years :/


----------

